# Is my poodle puppy underweight?



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Have u ask her breeder? Sounds like a normal weight but im no expert. Her breeder should know or the vet.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You should be able to feel the ribs, but not so much that they feel like a washboard. If there is a dip between then she is thin. If you have trouble feeling her ribs, she is too chunky. That's the best way to tell because they all have different bone structures. What's too thin for one might be too heavy for another.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

outwest said:


> You should be able to feel the ribs, but not so much that they feel like a washboard. If there is a dip between then she is thin. If you have trouble feeling her ribs, she is too chunky. That's the best way to tell because they all have different bone structures. What's too thin for one might be too heavy for another.


You beat me to it! This is how we judge weight on all of our dogs. Atticus is a little thick right now because it is winter and he isn't doing much playing outside because it is so cold. He is almost 8in tall and 5 pounds. During summer he is around 4.5 pounds. I can feel his ribs if I press a little and run my hands down his sides and he has a definite waist.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Michelle, that shows how differently they can be built. Misha at 15 months is 9.5 inches and weighs 3pounds 5 oz and I can feel her ribs but they do have a layer of fat. Each dog is so different!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Somewhere on here is the description of how to get an idea of how the ribs should feel from feeling your own hand. As far as I remember, you fold your left hand into a loose fist. Run the fingers of your right hand over the back of your left hand - that is how a too-plump dog's ribs feel. Run your fingers over the knuckles - too thin. Run them over the backs of the fingers of your left hand - just right! Remember that muscle weighs more than fat, so a pup getting lots of exercise and building lots of muscle could appear slim while weighing more - and that for very small dogs whether they have pooed recently can make a significant difference too!


----------

